# Whats Your Nationality ?



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im A Canadian , also Italian , Ukrainian and , Irish.

Just curious to see what nationalities everyone is. And by the way , Keep any disrespectful comments to youself.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Family is from Afghanistan, but I was born in Canada.

Disclaimer :

Contrary to popular belief and propaganda I am not a Muslim and my family are Canadian-ized to the max. For example my dad barbecued last week and ate pork and after sucked back 14 beers. 2 things strictly outlawed by Islam. My family's views and not my troll view about the US and the war going on in my mother country is in my fathers words "Its good they are cleaning up the Country", ie removing the radicals.

I feel like I had to add that last paragraph.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If you have more than two different backgrounds than you are a mutt!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ Wow you're actually middle eastern? I always thought you were some little rich white boy joking around.

But anyhoo, I'm American-Irish with a tiny bit of German.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^^ Wow you're actually middle eastern? I always thought you were some little rich white boy joking around.
> 
> But anyhoo, I'm American-Irish with a tiny bit of German.


You should throw an iron cross in there with that shamrock.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm a United States of America-ner.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

bawb2u's from Red Sox nation


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

irish / black / french canadian and finally indian
damn im tired typing all of that....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Canadian. Heritage is French Canadian (father) and German (mother).


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

assclown said:


> irish / black / french canadian and finally indian
> damn im tired typing all of that....:laugh:


Damn! No Latino or Native in there?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ja'eh has made a bunch of post making fun of nationalities, but hasnt post his. *cough* jew.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Ja'eh has made a bunch of post making fun of nationalities, but hasnt post his. **cough* jew.*


Typical! I'd expect that from a German.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats right! You probably come from SYM's nationality. I would be embarrassed too. I joke.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

american


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Salvadorian and German f*cker!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Ja said:


> irish / black / french canadian and finally indian
> damn im tired typing all of that....:laugh:


Damn! No Latino or Native in there?:laugh:
[/quote]
yes native indian.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, I'm used to refering to Indians as being people from India.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Israeli, jewish not muslim.
man this thread is gonna be a war lol


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

oh very well my friend, here is your squishy......


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

assclown said:


> oh very well my friend, here is your squishy......


dont want to sound ignorant, but what do you mean here is your squishy? and who were you reffering to?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Ja said:


> Sorry, I'm used to refering to Indians as being people from India.:laugh:


simpsons.............apoo...nothing? lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually he's Sri Lankin!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

your nationality is the country you were born in regardless of where your birth parents are from. unless of course you have changed it on your own accord for whatever reason. nationality has nothing to do with what race you are. just seems like people are getting the two confused and listing every single race theyare made up of.

Im Swedish


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Pretty much all Kraut for me, but I had a grandparent that was a European mutt (***, Frog, Ola, and ????).

So I guess that makes me a KraWOPolatoad (pronounced crawp-oh-lah-toad). It's a scary creature that lurks in the bushes, smelling of lutefisk, with its right arm in the air that can't decide to attack or surrender because it lost important paperwork on the subject.

Oh, it's for fun.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm an American baby, I bleed red, white, and motherf****n blue!!!!

If you were referring to heritage... All my roots trace back to Norway


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

My first allegiance is to my city, the county, then state, and if the reasons are relevant to my state then the US. My ancestors are from the country formerly known as England, and the country formerly known as Poland. My English ancestors fled to the US from tyranny. My Polish ancestors imagrated here after the German monsters tried to exterminate them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nationality: American

Race or heritage: German and Polish.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i am latin american mexican


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm Greek/American!!...OUZO power!!!....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

German.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

American nationality

Heritage: Italian with a dash of Scotch-Irish and Greek.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

My nationallity is Mexican and my heritage is 1/3 Spanish, 1/3 French and 1/3 native indian, I had this mitochondrial ADN study done a year ago and they said I'm related to Apache which really thrills me...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

This thread was askign the wrong question I think but anyway American.

Heritage: 1/2 canadian 1/4 Irish 1/4 dutch so yeah super mutt.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Primarily German, French & Italian, with a little Irish thrown in.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Italian lol


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

American

Black, Native Am and I'm sure some of "massers" blood throw in there but PROUD to call my self a Strong Black Man......................................


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

100% English


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

German Irish and Russian


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Just curious, how far back do you have to go for your ethnic heritage to be a null factor?

By that I mean, my family for the most part have been born in the USA since prior to 1800, on my fathers side they go back into the early 1700's, so can I conceivably say I have a heritage of English or Irish? I have no clue as to how many generations that is or when you can call a cut off point as to "where you are from" if you get my point.

Like say, your grandparents came from Sweden but their grandparents came from some other country, like Serbia. Are you Swedish, Serbian, or Swedish/Serbian mix?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

American but Filipino down to the bone.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> German.


And all this time I thought you were a typical ******.....







:laugh:


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Massers = Slavemaster


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> Massers = Slavemaster


Now I get his point... thanks...


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm Portuguese and Cuban.. I know someone on here whos been wondering what I am for the longest time LOL!! Well there you go


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Da said:


> I'm Greek/American!!...OUZO power!!!....


ella............i knew there was something i liked about you.....yazol

my greek spelling is worse than my engilish...lmao


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I came straight from the melting pot... Not sure what I am ........ My last name is Johnson...


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

assclown said:


> irish / black / french canadian and finally indian
> damn im tired typing all of that....:laugh:


/ would have never guessed you were black


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im Canadian. Grandparents from England and Germany.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Scottish pretty much with a little Spanish mixed in there from way back. I view myself as Canadian though.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

assclown said:


> I'm Greek/American!!...OUZO power!!!....


ella............i knew there was something i liked about you.....yazol

my greek spelling is worse than my engilish...lmao
[/quote]

Hell Yes, Assclown!!...Yassou to you too!!..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> your nationality is the country you were born in regardless of where your birth parents are from. unless of course you have changed it on your own accord for whatever reason. nationality has nothing to do with what race you are. just seems like people are getting the two confused and listing every single race theyare made up of.
> 
> Im Swedish


Well said.

I'm American!

With Irish, Polish, and German heritage on my mothers side and Swedish, and English heritage on my fathers side...

I'm a proud American Mutt!!


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

IMAMURICAN!!!

Well, 1/2 Czech and 1/2 S. Korean.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Born in Canada, Dad is Dutch and mothers parents are German.

I can speak English, German, Dutch and French pretty damn good. Learning spanish currently.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

American
My dad is full blood Italian my mom is mostly Irish, and a little German


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Mattones said:


> Born in Canada, Dad is Dutch and mothers parents are German.
> 
> I can speak English, German, Dutch and French pretty damn good. Learning spanish currently.


You're learning spanish?.. ¿A ver querido amigo mattones dónde estás estudiando o quien te está enseñando a hablar castellano?.









Saludos.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

My nationality is US of American. My heritage is filipino and norwegian


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Thats right! You probably come from SYM's nationality. I would be embarrassed too. I joke.


I know your probably kidding but if your suggesting that I should be ashamed or embarrassed that my origins are from Afghanistan you have never been so wrong in your life. I am extremely proud of where I originate from and I would *never* want to be from anywhere else.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I think he's just kidding man!!!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Somehow I find this thread interesting







so.....Bump!!!.

Lets read about your heritage guys.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm Canadian. Both my Parents are Chinese/ Canadians. Generations of my family go way back in China.


----------



## the Franpire (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm the Franpire,

I was born in Suriname, but my parents are Dutch and a mixture of different breeds









I live in Holland, close to Rotterdam, and I've been an active member of the Dutch Piranha-Fury site sor several years now.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Was born in Ireland, moved to England when i was a tiny shitting machine.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Irish-Welsh-Mohawk (Native American)
My family are big drinkers









But most importantly....I AM CANADIAN!!


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm a *****


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> I'm a *****


Rock on ***** brother !


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I was about to post again but thankfully i looked in the past threads lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Russian/Ukrainian here, both of my parent's were born in Ukraine, but I was born in Israel.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> QUOTE (TheWayThingsR @ Apr 9 2010, 02:29 AM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Thats right! You probably come from SYM's nationality. I would be embarrassed too. I joke.
> 
> I know your probably kidding but if your suggesting that I should be ashamed or embarrassed that my origins are from Afghanistan you have never been so wrong in your life. I am extremely proud of where I originate from and I would *never* want to be from anywhere else.


If your from afghanistanthen then im from vietnam!

I bet your the whitest person on this whole forum!

Oh and im English with an italian grandparent, i love tea, crumpets and spaghetti


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If I were white, I would want my dad to be exactly like Danny Tanner. I would want him to behave and act just like him, that would be the ideal white parent for me.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Irish/German Proud American.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> My first allegiance is to my city, the county, then state, and if the reasons are relevant to my state then the US. My ancestors are from the country formerly known as England, and the country formerly known as Poland. My English ancestors fled to the US from tyranny. My Polish ancestors imagrated here after the German monsters tried to exterminate them.


Not sure if its a joke but England is still known as England . Apparently only one third of the original emigrants from England to the US were radical puritans fleeing persecution from the Church of England, the other two thirds were hired hands they took for protection. They were also fleeing the Spanish inquistion after settling in Holland for 12 years before going to the US.

Im English till i die btw.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I am a mutt English,Irish,Dutch and french canadian


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Polska

Polish and Ukrainian mutt


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Bumpty bump!....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ never heard of that nationality before


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

irish for the most part. there is a tiny tiny bit of italian in there too.

and some smackaho indian once the booze starts pouring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Irish-Welsh-Mohawk (Native American)
> My family are big drinkers
> 
> 
> ...


Mohawk - that explains the good fishing genes!

I am Welsh-Scottish-Irish heritage, nationality is Canadian


----------

